# Senior cat constantly meowing



## Axe (Aug 24, 2008)

My 17 yr old Calico meows at the top of her lungs at all hours of the day and night. If you pick her up and hold her, she stops. Shell lay on your lap for 2 hours watching tv, purring, acting totally normal like she always has. As soon as you put her down, she starts again. If you heard her, youd think she was being attacked or something, its that loud.

I'm losing sleep, as my nerves are on edge wondering is she going to start again before I fall asleep, and then when I do fall asleep shell wake me up with it. Has anyone ever heard of anything like this? Id think she was in pain if it wasnt for the fact that she stops as soon as you show her some attention. I love her, but have a terminally ill family member, so my nerves are already fried, and I cant keep living like this. Shes terrified of cat carriers/car rides, so I hate to take her to the vet, cause I have a feeling that would be a one way trip. On the other hand I have to do something. On the other hand, I cant go on like this. On the other hand.....what a dilemma. Thank you.

Title edited by doodlebug to be more descriptive of the issue.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Your cat is 17 and could be experiencing kitty alzheimer's. My aged meezer-mix would yowl and cry. She did this periodically from about age 18 until she passed away at age 21. It was like she got lost from my bedroom when she walked into the hall. As soon as I would call to her or go bring her back to my room, she was fine.

Your kitty isn't doing this on purpose, she probably does feel disoriented and lost so that is why she cries and stops when someone familiar (you) comes to 'rescue' her from her scary situation. 

Can you keep her in your room with you at night so she will sleep with you? She may still yowl, but if you're right there you could speak to her and perhaps fall back asleep quicker than if you had to get up and go to her. I'm sorry you are having such serious things to deal with in your family and now your kitty needs attention, too. Just know that they can't help it and they aren't doing it on purpose. 
Heidi


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

A very common disorder in cats her age is hyperthyroidism. And most cats with this disorder become quite vocal. It wouldn't hurt to have a thyroid test done, along with a "senior" blood panel.


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

She could just be deaf. My mother's losing her hearing and acts pretty much the same way.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The Alzheimer's or Hyperthyroid would be 2 of my 3 first inclinations. The 3rd would be that she possibly had a mini stroke that is making her forgetful. 

As Heidi says, they don't do this to aggravate us, but because they are confused or scared. A vet check is definitely in order, especially if she hasn't been for a while.


----------

